# frcon no ejecuta procesos pendientes

## papu

buenas, segun tengo entendido y que es una característica de fcron ,  detecta y ejecuta procesos programados sino se ejecutaron porque el sistema estaba apagado (run jobs at fcron's startup if they should have been run during system down time).

pero en mi caso no ocurre así, quizás este haciendo algo mal o lo haya configurado bien.

```
 ~ $ fcrontab -l

2016-10-02 14:50:12  INFO listing papu's fcrontab

0   12  *     *  mon           rm -rf ~/.cache/* ; sudo eclean -d distfiles ; sudo eclean -d packages

30  1   */3   *   *            sudo rsync -aAXHSb --delete --backup-dir=/mnt/sources/backup_$(date +%d%m%y%H%M) --exclude-from=/home/papu/exclou_rsync / /mnt/sources/BCKUP_ARA/

0   0   */10  *   *            sudo updatedb
```

¿alguien usa fcron o sabe que puede estar ocurriendo?

muchas gracias   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tienes que prefijar las líneas con &bootrun. Por ejemplo:

```
&bootrun 0 12 * * mon rm -rf ~/.cache/* ; sudo eclean -d distfiles ; sudo eclean -d packages
```

----------

## papu

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que tienes que prefijar las líneas con &bootrun. Por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> &bootrun 0 12 * * mon rm -rf ~/.cache/* ; sudo eclean -d distfiles ; sudo eclean -d packages
> ```
> ...

 

aja desconocia esa opción parece que funciona diferente el fcrontab del crontab

¿ solo para suspensión/hibernación no pone nada de apagado ¿o se sobreentiende tambíen apagado?

```
bootrun, b

    boolean(false)

    Run an &-line at fcron's startup (or system's resume after suspend/hibernation) if it should have run during system down time.
```

¿esto quiere decir que si pongo !bootrun al final  seria equivalente a poner &bootrun en cada linea?

```
Options

The options can be set either for every line below the declaration or for an individual line. In the first case, the setting is done on a whole line immediately after an exclamation mark (!), while it is done after a "&", a "%" or a "@" depending on the type of scheduling in the second case. Note that an option declaration in a schedule overrides the global declaration of that same option.

0   12  *      *  mon        rm -rf ~/.cache/* ; sudo eclean -d distfiles ; sudo eclean -d packages

30  1   */3    *   *         sudo rsync -aAXHSb --delete --backup-dir=/mnt/sources/backup_$(date +%d%m%y%H%M) --exclude-from=/home/papu/exclou_rsync / /mnt/sources/BCKUP_ARA/

0   0   */10   *   *         sudo updatedb

!bootrun

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *papu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿ solo para suspensión/hibernación no pone nada de apagado ¿o se sobreentiende tambíen apagado?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

También funciona después de un apagado siempre que esté configurado que fcron se inicie durante el arranque.

 *papu wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿esto quiere decir que si pongo !bootrun al final  seria equivalente a poner &bootrun en cada linea?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No. La opción tiene efecto en las líneas que haya a partir de ella, no en las anteriores:

```

!bootrun

 0 12   *  * mon rm -rf ~/.cache/* ; sudo eclean -d distfiles ; sudo eclean -d packages

30  1 */3  *   * sudo rsync -aAXHSb --delete --backup-dir=/mnt/sources/backup_$(date +%d%m%y%H%M) --exclude-from=/home/papu/exclou_rsync / /mnt/sources/BCKUP_ARA/

 0  0 */10 *   * sudo updatedb

```

----------

## papu

bien ahora parece que si que funciona y si obviamente tengo fcron como servicio en openrc.

----------

